

Nordic.js: A two-day conference all about JS in Stockholm 18-19 September 2014 - jede
http://nordicjs.com/

======
msvan
Now that I have the frontpage's attention: where do HNers meet in Stockholm?
There are a lot of startup organizations around here, but it's hard to keep
track of them all and to know who's who.

~~~
pathy
You can always check out the monthly STHLM Tech Meetup (#STHLMTECH on Twitter
for conversations).

I heard that a lot of startups at hanging out at SUP46
([http://sup46.com/](http://sup46.com/)) these days. They got some cool
startups there right now and seem friendly enough. You can also check out
[http://swedishstartupspace.com/](http://swedishstartupspace.com/). They
usually cover Stockholm based startups.

I saw some map of Stockholm startups somewhere but cannot for my life remember
where. Should be able to Google for it.

Edit: Next STHLM Tech Meetup is on the 17th Feb. There was one earlier this
week, which I unfortunately was unable to attend.
[http://www.meetup.com/STHLM-Tech-
Meetup/events/162741412/](http://www.meetup.com/STHLM-Tech-
Meetup/events/162741412/)

------
runj__
By voting this up I am of course ruining my chances of getting a ticket but I
guess it is for the greater good.

------
hawkharris
I don't know. I'm a bit skeptical after reading yesterday's scathing exposé
about Scandinavian countries...

Just kidding. The event sound fascinating, and I like the website design; it
drew me in and inspired me to give away my email address.

------
pella
( next month ; if you can't wait ) -> [http://mloc-js.com/2014/](http://mloc-
js.com/2014/)

International Large Scale Javascript Conference

February 13-14 2014 , Budapest , Hungary , Europe

------
arnklint
Seems like a needed conference for the Nordics. Looking forward to it!

------
iriche
Sounds really intresting, will keep a closer eye on this!

------
davidblueit
i'd love to go... anyone want to sponsor me? ticket, flights from barcelona,
hotel and a bit of food...

~~~
zemanel
[https://www.couchsurfing.org/n/places/stockholm-stockholm-
co...](https://www.couchsurfing.org/n/places/stockholm-stockholm-county-
sweden)

:-)

------
alexyoung
All about JavaScript in Stockholm, or a conference about JavaScript that's
held in Stockholm?

~~~
jede
Oh, good point! It should be "a conference about JavaScript that's held in
Stockholm" :)

------
kewah
I just hope that won't be the same rush to get tickets, as for sthlm.js
meetups :)

------
Trufa
I'm not getting the mailchimp confirmation, anybody having the same issue?

~~~
iriche
I got the MailChimp confirmation directly

------
arianvanp
any price indictation

------
zemanel
oh that location looks amazing.

~~~
wahlis
I really is. A visit to the conference will be worth it just for the location.
And the food there.

~~~
zemanel
not that the conference doesn't look interesting. I'll definitely attend,
unless prohibitively expensive :-)

